# Womit International leicht Angelscheine bekommen?



## Chief Brolly (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich schaue mir regelmäßig "LONE STAR LAW" auf DMAX an. Dort kontrollieren  die Game Warden Angler, die oft keinen Angelscheine haben. 

Das brachte mich auf den Gedanken, ob, wenn man in Texas oder anderswo in den Staaten bzw. Weltweit Angeln will, etwa im Urlaub, einfacher an einen Angelschein kommt, 
man man einen Nachweis über seine abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung und seinen staatlichen Fischereischein bei der ausstellenden Behörde vorzeigt. 
Werden solche Dokumente anerkannt? 

Hat jemand von euch schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.

Ich sag mal so, überall wo ich bisher im europäischem Ausland geangelt habe langt der Personalausweis um nen Angelschein zu kaufen.
Deutscher Fischereischein interessiert da kein Schwein...

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2020)

Alles was du brauchst, sind Bargeld und gültige Kreditkarten...


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2020)

Man geht ins Geschäft und kauft den Schein - da interessiert sich niemand für den deutschen Angelschein...


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

wie meine Vor-Schreiber schon kundtaten, im Ausland bin ich noch nie nach deutschen Angelpapieren auch nur gefragt worden und ich habe in einem runden Dutzend europäischer Länder gefischt. Da fragt Dich niemand danach. Allerdings sind oft die Kontrollen am Wasser deutlich häufiger und auch bedeutend strenger als bei uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man geht ins Geschäft und kauft den Schein - da interessiert sich niemand für den deutschen Angelschein.


Mit Pauschalierungen wäre ich vorsichtig.

Das mag für viele Länder gelten, aber sicher nicht für alle.

In einigen Ländern wird für den Erwerb einer Angellizenz ein Sachkundenachweis verlangt. In Tschechien braucht man z.B. sogar noch ne amtliche Beglaubigung (Apostille) des deutschen Fischereischeins um ne tschechische Angellizenz erwerben zu können. 

Allerdings gibt es m.W. oft auch die Möglichkeit für Kurzaufenthalte eine Gastlizenz zu erwerben, ähnlich wie die Touristenfischereischeine in manchen Bundesländern.  Dann braucht man meist noch die Fischereierlaubnis für Gewässer, die nicht in staatlicher Verwaltung stehen. 

Mittlerweile kann man in einigen Ländern auch online Lizenzen und Erlaubnisscheine erwerben. Die sind dann i.d.R. aber nur in Verbindung mit Perso/Pass gültig.

Macht schon Sinn, sich da vorab über die Voraussetzungen zu informieren.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich meine das Angeln AUßERHALB von Europa, etwa in den USA. 
Dort sind in den einzelnen Staaten zum Erwerb eines Angelscheines  die Bedingungen dazu so, das man, ähnlich wie bei uns,  zuvor einen Kurs mit anschließender Prüfung, die bestanden werden muß, ablegen muß. 

Das gilt zumindest für Einheimische. Wie sieht das für uns als Tourist aus? Wir haben bereits ja schon die Prüfung! 

Habe ich darüber keinen Nachweis, bekomme ich z. B. in Texas, keinen Angelschein?


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2020)

_Ich bezog mich auf Texas - Auch in Spanien ist es schon eatwas schwieriger..._


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Dort sind in den einzelnen Staaten zum Erwerb eines Angelscheines so, das man, ähnlich wie bei uns, zuvor einen Kurs mit anschließender Prüfung, die bestanden werden muß, ablegen muß.



Das wäre mir aber neu...








						Purchase a Fishing License | U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service
					






					www.fws.gov
				



Hier bekommst Du für jeden Bundesstaat die Karte.. .
Ganz ohne Prüfung..


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

im Zweifel eben auf die website des betreffenden US-Staates gehen und nach "licence requirements" suchen.
Die einzige Fischerprüfung für Amerikaner, die ich bisher kenne, ist die der US Streitkräfte.  Aber was in den 50 Bundesstaaten, Territorien, Counties usw. alles vorausgesetzt ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber was in den 50 Bundesstaaten, Territorien, Counties usw. alles vorausgesetzt ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


Es gibt nirgends irgendwelche "Vorraussetzungen" - das wäre ja auch zutiefst "Unamerikanisch"..


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich meine das Angeln AUßERHALB von Europa



Im Kongo z.B. kaufst Du dir vier Leute mit AK47 und schon kannste fischen.. .


----------



## Wollebre (2. Dezember 2020)

Indonesien, Thailand, Seychellen, Malediven oder Sierra Leone brauchst keinen Schein kaufen. Son Schwachsinn wie Angelschein für die Ostsee gibts dort nicht. Ausnahme sind kommerzielle Ponds (Angelpuffs) wo man Kohle abdrücken muss.
Als ich das erste Mal in Indonesien war und nach Angelschein fragte, schauten die mich an als wenn ich aus der Anstalt entlaufen bin....  
USA lass dich nicht ohne erwischen.... Bei ca. 50 Mio Angler haben die Politiker schnell gelernt was für Kohle man mt Angelscheine machen kann..... 
Alles über USA Angelscheine bei Google:
www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=where+to+get+a+fishing+license+in+usa


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2020)

Sag ich doch und es galt schon immer. Genug Dollares im Beutel und die Welt ist dein Freund - so lange du hast!


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mit Pauschalierungen wäre ich vorsichtig.
> 
> ...


Hallo.

Sinn macht es schon sich vorab zu erkundigen. Manchmal kann es sein, dass da auch noch eine "Gesichtskontrolle" durchgeführt wird, d h. man will sich den Kandidaten erst mal ansehen und dann entscheiden, ob man ihn ans Wasser läßt.
Die Apostille ist in Tschechien nicht obligatorisch, wird aber für bestimmte Gewässer verlangt. Seltsame Vorschriften gab es da in den 1990ern, ich hatte da mal eine Wochenkarte für viele Salmonidengewässer im Böhmerwald, da musste man am Tag, vor Beginn des Fischens, eintragen, mit welchen Ködern man fischen will. In diesem Fall Spinnköder oder Fliegen und die Angelart durfte am dem Tag nicht mehr geändert werden. War aber kein Problem, da ich da eh nur mit der Fliege unterwegs war .

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt nicht sehr viele Länder, in denen (einheimische) Menschen verschiedenen Kategorien zugeordnet werden. Das Überregulieren ist etwas zutiefst Deutsches


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die Apostille ist in Tschechien nicht obligatorisch, wird aber für bestimmte Gewässer verlangt.


Ich weiß nur, dass die Apostille für den Erwerb der tschechischen Lizenz notwendig ist. Dass man die gff. auch beim Kauf von Erlaubnisscheinen vorzeigen muss, wusste ich nicht.  Für die meisten Gewässer in Tschechien bekommt man m.W. auch Erlaubnisscheine mit der Gastlizenz für Touristen und für bestimmte Privatgewässer braucht man m.W. nur die Erlaubnis des Fischereiberechtigten.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht sehr viele Länder, in denen (einheimische) Menschen verschiedenen Kategorien zugeordnet werden.




Kommt halt drauf an, was man unter "sehr viele" versteht. Mir würden da schon so einige einfallen.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht sehr viele Länder, in denen (einheimische) Menschen verschiedenen Kategorien zugeordnet werden. Das Überregulieren ist etwas zutiefst Deutsches


Hallo,

finde ich jetzt nicht. Mit den Vorschriften für Angler liegen wir im Mittelfeld in Europa. Wenn ich da an die Bestimmungen auf einer Angellizenz in Schottland denke  . Heutzutage mit meinen, schon eingerosteten, Englischkenntnissen hätte ich wahrscheinlich Probleme, das alles noch akkurat zu verstehen. Damals, vor rund 40 Jahren schaffte ich das nach intensiven Lesens noch, war aber keine Sache von fünf Minuten.
Oder vor fast 50 Jahren in Lappland, da brauchte man für manche Gewässer die Dispens des Sippenchefs der jeweiligen Saamen-Sippe. Die bekam man zwar fast immer, aber das Problem war aber, da den "Chef" zu finden. Dafür hatte ich da aber mal ein Traum-Äschenfischen in der Wildnis.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht sehr viele Länder, in denen (einheimische) Menschen verschiedenen Kategorien zugeordnet werden. Das Überregulieren ist etwas zutiefst Deutsches


Oh da täuschst du dich. Lajos ha tes ja schon angerissen, aber versuch mal in Italien etwas von einem Amt zu wollen!

Die Bürokratie ist eine zutiefst römische Erfindung!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Dezember 2020)

Es ging @Chief Brolly vorwiegend um die USA und Co (Kanada etc.). Da sind in Punkto Angeln alle gleich. Egal ob arm oder reich, man geht ins jeweilige Geschäft, kauft seine Lizenz für *dasselbe Geld *wie *alle anderen *und hält sich an die geltenden Regeln, Ende.

 In Deutschland sieht das aber ganz anders aus - beginnt mit Angelscheininhaber oder nicht, Urlaubsangler, Jugendangler, Gastangler, Verbandsmitglied , Privatstrecken(be-)angler, Polizeisportvereinsangler (jawoll, gibts auch) und weiß ich was noch. Das Klassendenken ist etwas, daß uns im Mittelalter aufgedrückt wurde und bei den Europäern leider tief verwurzelt ist.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> um die USA und Co (Kanada etc.). Da sind in Punkto Angeln alle gleich.


warst Du schon mal dort und wenn ja wo ?

Ich war schon im Westen und Osten  Nordamerikas zum Angeln unterwegs und  habe das ganz anders erlebt.  Dort gibt es sehr wohl Staaten/Provinzen wo Angler je nach Herkunft in Kategorien eingeteilt werden, was sich dann im Preis der Angelerlaubnis und dem Zugang zu bestimmten Gewässern niederschlägt.  Und das Regelheft mancher Provinzen umfasst so 40- 50 DIN A4 Seiten.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Dezember 2020)

Die unterscheiden z.T. schon zwischen "residence" und "non-residence".


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

oder  in einer bestimmten Provinz:

  resident   -  non-resident-canadian  -  non-resident-alien-guided   -  non-resident-alien-unguided

Als non-resident-alien-unguided bist Du dann gearscht.  Da sollst Du für eine Tageskarte für eine einzelne Strecke fast dreimal so viel bezahlen, wie ein resident für die Jahreskarte für alle Gewässer.  Und man darf man dann auch nur von Mo - Fr angeln.  Wochenende ist für residents und Guidinggäste.

Und an manchen Gewässern darf man als Ausländer  gar nicht fischen oder nur mit Guide fischen.

So was hab ich im angeblich überregulierten  Deutschland bisher nicht erlebt.

Ich hab die Botschaft verstanden und fahre nicht mehr hin.

Dass in Fließgewässern nur eine Rute mit einem widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken erlaubt ist, finde ich dagegen sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die unterscheiden z.T. schon zwischen "residence" und "non-residence".


Deshalb stand in meinem ersten Post in Klammern auch das Wort "einheimische".

@fishhawk : mein Großvater war Amerikaner, hat vorwiegend am Lake Erie geangelt. ich war (als Junge) aber auch im Süden dabei (South Carolina, Georgia)  weil er auch dort gerne angelte und jagte.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

oder in der Schweiz erlebt; fünf verschiedene Preise für das gleiche Gewässer: Am günstigsten für die Angler aus dem gleichen Kanton in welchem das Gewässer liegt; die nächste (höhere) Preisstufe für Angler aus den angrenzendem Kantonen; dann kommen die Preisstufe für die Schweizer aus dem Rest des Landes; dann, die vierte Preisstufe für Ausländer, die in der Schweiz arbeiten und die fünfte dann für Ausländer, welche nicht in der Schweiz arbeiten. Da ich damals bei meinem schweizer Bekannten zu Gast war, war ich Angler der "fünften Kategorie". Bevor ich meine erste Karte löste sagte mein schweizer Bekannter zu mir, "Du sagst, du bist Schweizer" worauf ich antwortete: "Hans, wenn ich den Mund aufmache, hört der, dass ich kein Schweizer bin". Da Hans bemerkte, dass ich da nicht flunkern wollte, griff er in die "Preisfestlegung" ein, indem er auf die Frage des Kartenausstellers, woher ich komme, noch bevor ich antworten konnte, angab: "der arbeitet am Flughafen in Zürich", womit ich nur die zweitteuerste Variante löhnen musste .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> kauft seine Lizenz für *dasselbe Geld *wie *alle anderen *und hält sich an die geltenden Regeln, Ende.



In Pennsylvania gibt es m.W. unterschiedliche Lizenzpreise  für resident, senior-resident,  non-resident, non-resident PA-student und voluntary-youth.

In South Carolina gibt es resident , military und non-resident.

Dass man in Privat- oder Vereinsgewässern nicht ohne Sondererlaubnis fischen darf, ist aber m.W. auch in Nordamerika üblich.

Dass die Regeln für alle gleich sind, muss auch nicht unbedingt sein.

Lachsfluss im August, Schonzeit für Königslachs, nur Kunstköder mit widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken erlaubt

Ein Pick up kommt angefahren, wirft eine mit Lachseiern beköderte Angel in den Pool, fängt drei Königslachse, schmeißt sie auf die Ladefläche und dampft wieder ab.  Ganz legal, weil die Regeln für ihn eben nicht gelten, wenn er für den Privatbedarf fischt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Dezember 2020)

Also, jedenfalls für Texas, egal ob man im Meer, im See oder im Fluß angeln will, ein Angelschein  kostet dort 30 Dollar. 
Die Geltungsdauer kenne ich zwar nicht, aber er kann ablaufen und muß rechtzeitig verlängert werden. 
Fanglimits und Mindestmaße müssen beachtet werden! 

Denke, der Angelschein berechtigt nur zum Angeln in staatlichen bzw. öffentlichen Gewässern. Ob für Kinder oder Rentner der Schein weniger kostet, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also, jedenfalls für Texas, egal ob man im Meer, im See oder im Fluß angeln will, ein Angelschein kostet dort 30 Dollar.


da hast Du andere Informationen als ich.

Soweit ich weiß kostet die freshwater licence für residents 30 $, für non-residents 58  $.
Die saltwater licence 35$ für residents, 63 $ für non-residents.
Die all-water-licence 40  $ resident, 68 $ non-resident.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> oder in der Schweiz erlebt; fünf verschiedene Preise für das gleiche Gewässer:



In der Schweiz wird ja mittlerweile auch ein Sachkundenachweis von Anglern verlangt.  Wie das für Touristen in den einzelnen Kantonen gehandhabt wird, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast Du andere Informationen als ich.
> 
> ...


So stimmt das auch....





						Fishing Licenses and Packages — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department
					






					tpwd.texas.gov


----------



## Floma (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe da noch 2 Fun-Facts, die ich zuletzt in Frankreich auf meinem Schein gefunden habe (also Faits amusants*):*
1.) Auf dem Erlaubnisschein stehen zwischendrin, als ob es nichts besonderes wäre, Limits für Frösche verschiedener Farben. 
2.) In Deutschland gibt es ja die Karte für Kinder/Jugendliche (1 Angel, eingeschränktes Fanglimit, Begleitung eines erwachsenen Erlaubnisscheininhabers, halber Preis). Hier gab es exakt diese Karte für Frauen.


----------



## Lorenz (4. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und an manchen Gewässern darf man als Ausländer gar nicht fischen oder nur mit Guide fischen.
> 
> So was hab ich im angeblich überregulierten Deutschland bisher nicht erlebt.
> .


Hier in D gibt es Vereinsgewässer, wo sonst keiner hindarf oder es gibt ausgewiesene Strecken oder Plätze für Gastangler. Es gibt glaube ich auch Gewässer wo Gäste mit Gastkarte in Begleitung von Mitgliedern auf den Vereinsstrecken fischen dürfen...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Hier in D gibt es Vereinsgewässer, wo sonst keiner hindarf oder es gibt ausgewiesene Strecken oder Plätze für Gastangler. Es gibt glaube ich auch Gewässer wo Gäste mit Gastkarte in Begleitung von Mitgliedern auf den Vereinsstrecken fischen dürfen...


Hallo,

das ist, zumindest bei uns in der Gegend, normal und auch im Interesse der Vereinsmitglieder, denn warum sollen andere die gleichen Vergnstigungen haben, wie Mitglieder und ein Verein lebt nun mal von seinen Mitgliedern. 
Ich kenne Vereine die geben überhaupt keine Gastkarten aus. Bei uns (Verein) ist es so, nur für einige Gewässer (wer lässt schon gern andere an seine echten oder vermeintlichen Schmuckstückchen) und da auch nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds. Früher waren wir da großzügiger, aber nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit Gastangler wurde die "Begleitungs-Regelung" eingeführt. Außerdem sind in Bayern die Karten sowieso nach der Größe des/der Gewässer gedeckelt, so dass man eh nicht Lizenzen ausgeben kann, wie man gerade lustig ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Lorenz schrieb:


> Hier in D gibt es Vereinsgewässer, wo sonst keiner hindarf oder es gibt ausgewiesene Strecken oder Plätze für Gastangler.


Die gibt es in vielen Ländern, weil es eben  keine öffentlichen Gewässer, sondern Privatgewässer sind. 

Aber was glaubst Du was in DE los wäre, wenn ein Verein oder Bewirtschafter in seinen Statuten stehen hätte "Angeln für  Ausländer verboten" ?



> Floma schrieb:
> Hier gab es exakt diese Karte für Frauen.


In Kanada gibt es Provinzen, da sind in der Angellizenz Ehepartner und eigene Kinder eingeschlossen, wenn sie in Begleitung des Lizenzinhabers angeln. Die Fanglimits bleiben aber gleich.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde es lustig, was sich so mancher hier auf seine bestandene deutsche Prüfung einbildet?
Leute, das ist ein Deppentest, den jeder mit einem IQ von knapp über 70 bestehen kann!
Diese Prüfung gibt es nur um die Kassen
von Verbänden und Vereinen zu füllen und die Bürger in Demut zu halten.
Und die Länder, welche sich an dem Quatsch noch ein Beispiel nehmen, wie Tschechien z.B., gilt es zu boykottieren.
Besonders Tchechien, soll gefälligst seine Fische für sich behalten, sowie auch die syntethischen Drogen, welche dort für den deutschen Markt produziert werden.

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2020)

Hab mich auch immer wieder gefragt welchen Wert es hat zu wissen wieviele Glasaale in ne Tüte passen oder wie ich mein Gewässer zu pflegen habe.....

in Bezug auf ein ethisches und waidgerechtes Angeln...


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Dezember 2020)

Will man die Überschrift des Threads korrekt beantworten, kann man das mit einem Wort: GELD


----------

